# NOLS - Serenity



## DJArendee (Nov 27, 2009)

Figured I'd share a video I made of "national outdoor leadership school." It was a 3 week expedition in washington.






The song is:
Amanaska - Sleep


----------



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

you are making me miss the other side of this state. i'm on the shitty side right now.  damn desert...


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

first off: what an amazing experience.

second: very artistically done; the combinations of photos and few-second-frames--really cool man, thanks for sharing.


----------

